# Wheel... of... TORTURE!



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all,
My neighbor was throwing away an old round picnic table and asked me if I wanted it. I brought it home and my wife suggested that I use it to make a prop. The table diameter is 5' and made of redwood, it is _heavy_. 
After some planning and a few key purchases I was able to construct a sturdy base complete with heavy-duty castor bearings allowing it to be spun around. Next, I plan to shackle a skeleton to it and have the kiddies give him a whirl! This prop is gonna look great in my torture chamber (guillotine, pillory, rack, chopping block, cage...)

Here are some photos sans victim!









Front









Rear









Bearing


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is a great idea! Nice use of free resources.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go Kevin, I'm building one also for this year. Mine is based off of a plastic picnic table with planks attached, and powered. I'm planning on having mine appear as if it is being operated by a mortician, lol. I'm surprised more people don't build them, not an easy one to store off season I guess.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Man, I envy you for that find. Someday I want to add some torture devices to my display and the wheel is among them.

Great job!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow awsome prop man


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

neato!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Great idea! I'm sure the kiddies will enjoy giving your victim a spin!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Can I buy a "bowel"?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Can I buy a "bowel"?


LOL Dr M!  Hey Nice find Kevin242! What a cool idea! Seems like your really having some fun! :> LOL  :jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cool idea. I wish I had more time to steal this idea from you.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is a good idea. I am able to get as many of these Tables as i need from some electricians i know. maybe i will do that ( next year) also with one. or two. Hmm.... i wonder if it would be sturdy enough for a real person? But I think I would have one of them laying flat for that then.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Suh-weet! And a great photo op for the kiddies too!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I will never throw out a flat castor again 
I will never throw out........


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Muhahahahahaha...*

Hey all,
Thanks for all the great feedback. I've been working steadily on my scarecrow, a few new tombstones and the W.o.T.

*Here are some progress shots!*










I have a ball that screams when you throw it coming soon from ebay (hopefully) and I'm going to try to put it inside my victim's head for some real torture sound! 
The body is made from chicken wire, burlap, asst. pvc pipe, wire & tape hands and foam skull/chain... _muy cheapo_. I'm also thinking of adding some spray foam entrails.
The Wheel itself is pretty heavy and you have to put a fair amount of force into making it go all the way 'round... Its almost too *heavy* to move by myself, hehe.

*Its going to compliment my Screaming Rack rather well!*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man I just love it


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That wheel turned out great Kevin! The TOTs will have a blast with that thing!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And during the summer months you can use it as a lazy Susan. "Someone pass the fried chicken. No problem Jake. (whizzing the table around)"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Here is the finished W.o.T. prop video*

Hey just thought I'd post a link to the video. Unfortunately my camera doesn't do sound or you could hear the scream unit working its magic!
I used some Great Stuff foam on the prop and also did some more painting/weathering.
check it out here: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/wheel.html

Thanks for all the great feedback!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

awsome prop looks excelent


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow - that is amazing.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome! Way to execute your vision!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Kevin, that is really sweet! Very cool.


----------

